# görür görmez de aşık olmuş.



## FlyingBird

'*Görür görmez de aşık olmuş*' İngilizce'ye nasıl çevirirdiniz?


----------



## ancalimon

He fell in love at first sight.

Görür görmez: As soon as seeing, at first sight.


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> '*Görür görmez de aşık olmuş*' İngilizce'ye nasıl çevirirdiniz?



"de" is not correct to be used in this kind of structure.


----------



## Muttaki

Chaton.marchande said:


> "de" is not correct to be used in this kind of structure.



In a context of course it can be correct.

Kırmızı başlıklı kız kocaman dişleri olan bir kurt görmüş. Görür görmez de aşık olmuş.

What's wrong with this?


----------



## FlyingBird

Tamam, hepinize teşekkür ediyorum


----------



## Gemmenita

Muttaki said:


> In a context of course it can be correct.
> 
> Kırmızı başlıklı kız kocaman dişleri olan bir kurt görmüş. Görür görmez de aşık olmuş.
> 
> What's wrong with this?



 Evet, kesinlikle katılıyorum. Thanks to remember the idea of "context".
But in a single sentence (without context) "görür görmez"  insan yanlış olduğunu düşünüyor!
So it is good to know the correct grammar in a single sentence.


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> "de" is not correct to be used in this kind of structure.


Can you explain why it's not correct to use 'de' in sentence 'görür görmez de aşık olmuş'

And why would be correct in sentence below?

Kırmızı başlıklı kız kocaman dişleri olan bir kurt görmüş. Görür görmez *de* aşık olmuş.

What is meaning of 'de' here?


----------

